# methoden verschachteln



## Shakra (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
für eine Aufgabe habe 2 Methoden geschrieben und in der main methode muss ich iwie beides gleichzeitig aufrufen..nur habe ich es iwie nicht geschaft..
Hier ist der codeteil:

```
public static void main(String[] args)
{wurfspiel wurf = new wurfspiel();
wurf.wurf(gewinn(1.0f));
}
```
Also ich habe eine wurf() Methode und eine gewinn(float einsatz) Methode..
Es wird gewürfelt und je nachdem die Auszahlung ausgegeben.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Mai 2012)

wie schaut wurfspiel aus? wie schaut wurf aus? wie schaut gewinn aus?

Methoden verschachteln im Sinne von:

```
void methode1() {
  void methode2() {

  }
}
```
geht in Java nicht. Aber du meinst vermutlich eh was ganz anderes.


----------



## Shakra (10. Mai 2012)

Hier ist der gesamte Code:

```
import java.util.*;
public class wurfspiel {
	
	int summe, wurf,wurf2;
	
	void wuerfeln()
	{Random ran = new Random();
	wurf = ran.nextInt(6)+1;
	{Random rand = new Random();
	 wurf2 = rand.nextInt(6)+1;
	 summe = wurf+wurf2;
	 System.out.println(summe);}
	}

	void wurf()
	{for(int i=1; i<=3; i++)
	{wuerfeln();}
	}

	float auszahlung;
	 float gewinn(float einsatz)
	{if(summe==12)
		auszahlung = einsatz*4+1.50f;
	else if(summe==11)
		auszahlung = einsatz*3+1.00f;
	else if(summe==10)
		auszahlung = einsatz*2+0.5f;
	else if(summe==7||summe==8||summe==9)
		auszahlung = einsatz;
	else
		auszahlung = einsatz-0.50f;
	System.out.println("auszahlung: "+auszahlung);
	return auszahlung;
	
	}
	
public static void main(String[] args)
{wurfspiel wurf = new wurfspiel();
wurf.wurf(wurf.(1.0f));
}
}
```
Da die Methode gewinn von der methode wurf abhängt müssen die iwie verschachtelt werden..


----------



## pl4gu33 (10. Mai 2012)

Shakra hat gesagt.:


> Da die Methode gewinn von der methode wurf abhängt müssen die iwie verschachtelt werden..



also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kannst du ja direkt danach deine Gewinn Methode aufrufen:


```
void wurf()
    {
      for(int i=1; i<=3; i++){
          wuerfeln();
         ....gewinn(float einsatz)
      }
    }
```

halt noch die Rückgabe benutzen etc. aber ich denke sowas hast du gemeint oder?

So wird dann nach jedem mal würfeln der Gewinn ausgerechnet ... musst halt noch was mit dem Rückgabewert machen oder weglassen bzw. nur Ausgeben ... so würdest du halt immer den gleichen Einsatz haben aber das musst du dann noch irgendwie anders Regeln 

aber das sollte so erstmal deine Frage beantworten


----------

